# STUFFING A TACKLEBOX



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

If you were "stuffing" an inshore tackle box for a new fisherman, what would you include? Please give me specific names and sizes. Soft plastics, hard baits, and terminal tackle. I would appreciate ya'lls help.



Thanks,


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

<UL><LI>A DOA shrimp 3" Glow</LI><LI>At least 2 different styles and colors of berkley gulp</LI><LI>A yo-zuri pins minnow 2 3/4 inch w/ a green back</LI><LI>1/4 oz. jigheads</LI><LI>a stringer</LI><LI>needle nose pliers</LI><LI>some #1 hooks</LI><LI>split shots or small egg weights</LI><LI>slip floats</LI><LI>20# flourocarbon</LI>[/list]

That would be a great start and provides a good assortment of all around baits


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

need to have needle nose pliers and a Lighter!


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

A gold spoon is a must.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

measuring tape and FWC guide book!


----------



## yankee 2 (Oct 3, 2007)

Of course a couple of gotchas for the spanish and blues


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Most any style of popping cork such as a cajun thunder.


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't forget the swivels. Also, Catch 2000 mirrolure (green/white).


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

> *konz (12/16/2008)*measuring tape and FWC guide book!


deffiniate

and this to

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/0936240164/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=283155&s=books"]







[/ame]


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

toilet paper.


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sunscreen, an extra pair of cheap sunglasses, a couple of those disposable rain ponchos, and a pair of clippers (preferrably w/ a lanyard attached).


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

a sharp pocket knife & small cutting board (if you are stuffing a tackle bag).


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

What about soft baits like jerk worms, does anyone still use these? Top waters......Spooks, Rapala's, or mirrolures? What's a good hook for live baits....Sheepies, reds, trout,..etc?



Local net builders for bait and mullet?


----------



## Coconut Joe (Oct 5, 2007)

I would add one of those water resistant disposable cameras and a small hand towel.


----------



## SignWaves (Nov 2, 2007)

Some Gulps... They seem to work great.

:usaflag


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Rapala Skitterwalk and Twitch Baits

Mirror Lure Catch 2000



Jerk Baits 

Sinking Minnows

Sting Ray Grubs



Small Circle hooks for live bait





.


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

Throw in a couple of Mirrolure topwaters like the "top dog" or "top pup". Some circle hooks and a couple of 8" soft-plastic jerkbaits in white and chartreuse.


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the help fella's.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

MirroLure - Morridine 17mr in any color is a must in any Inshore-Box

http://mirrolure.com/lumo/index.html


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

gulps diffrent sizes and colors them thing work great on every species and dont forget the foul weather gear


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Inshore:

Jigs head (red, chartreuse,white) make sure they have black sharp hooks..you could also get some weedless hooks for shad

Gulp Shads and Shrimp..Different Colors 3in shrimp..molting or new penny...jerk shads mullet or electric(or nuclear) chicken

Owner or Gamakatsu hooks..all sizes

Leader..15,20,30lb(fluorocarbon is great but i use ande)

Egg Weights 1/2oz to 3 oz

Split Shots

Gold Spoon

Small and Medium black swivels

Wire leader 17lb 27lb and 60lb

Treble Hooks(for Kings)

Pliers..I love my X-Tools

Catch 2000, Skitterwalk, Stretch 25 for trolling

and various jigs for bobos spanish bluefish and skippies..


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

#1 Owner Mutu light wire circle hooks.

#2 eagle claw kahle hooks.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

another one of these?? Are you freakin kidding me?? Haven't these things been done to death??

I guess I'll answer this one. You know what they say, if you can't beat em, join em. I'm gonna say a fish glove for grabbing that bull red by the tail and hauling him up. And a multi tool (leatherman) for fixing a reel, removing a hook, cutting bait, opening a beer, etc.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

How big is your tackle box????? Maybe you could fit a mini keg like heinken or a pony in there...:letsdrink


----------



## captain wahoo (Dec 14, 2008)

all that stuff, your goin to need one of those nifty aluminum carts if your on the beach, and maybe two of them.


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

I use toenail clippers to cut line quick and a regular pushpin pin will clean the holes of jig heads and hooks real quick too.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

1. Swiss army knife

2. Bullfrog Mosquito Coast (sunblock and bug repellent combined in one little bottle)

3. Neoprene (folds flat) beer/soda can cooler/wrap !!!!!


----------



## Lost Angel (Jan 10, 2009)

I was reading all the posts to this and they all had great ideas, even Dylans keg idea was good but not for an inshore tackle box....BUT, I noticed only one person said a TAPE MEASURE, this is a must for a NEW fisherman...the fines can get pretty steep....


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

tape measures or some form of measurement is good for any fisherman and the regs as well. You never know when you might hook a different fish for the 1st time. I've caught tons of spanish and got tagged with a warning from fwc for having one 1/2in too short.


----------



## flordaboy (Mar 30, 2008)

> *Dylan (12/21/2008)*How big is your tackle box????? Maybe you could fit a mini keg like heinken or a pony in there...:letsdrink


thats whats up!:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## flordaboy (Mar 30, 2008)

im a wader so i cant forget the mesh bag


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

> *flordaboy (1/11/2009)*im a wader so i cant forget the mesh bag


True but at least it'll level the playing field!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

> *flordaboy (1/11/2009)*im a wader so i cant forget the mesh bag


nice way to chum for sharks too huh?...hahaha


----------

